# Suche jemanden für Werbt ein Freund



## Ferdi1992 (27. Februar 2015)

Hey^^
Ich suche jemanden,den ich Werben kann.
Ich habe im moment viel Zeit und nutze diese in WoW. Ich besitze eine aktive Raid Gilde und möchte nun gerne meine Erfahrungen in WoW weiter geben. Ich gebe dir 10.000 Gold als Anfangs Startkapital damit du auch in ruhe dir die nötigen Sachen in WoW kaufen kannst : ) Ich kenne mich mit den meisten Klassen gut aus,.dh ich kan dir beim lvln auch mit deinem Charakter weiter helfen. Ich spiele auf der Hordenseite auf dem Server Onyxia. Wir können ohne Probleme (jenach deiner Zeit ) mehrere Charaktere hoch spielen . Du hast interesse? Möchest aber gerne noch paar Infos haben? Schreib mich einfach in Whatsapp an( 015112920608 ) oder in Skype ( ferdi.firtana ). Ich bin übrigens 22 J. Alt.
Mfg : )


----------

